# Bringing Dog from Singapore to Australia



## irvin (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi,

My gf is planning for her further studies in Melbourne, but unfortunately one is able to take care of her dog which is an golden retriever plus the bond of both of them are so close that she wouldnt want to give him up for adoption. 

So hence I'm planning to bring the dog over for her but was unsure of the procedure and the cost that will incurred.

Can someone enlighten me?
Thanks

Regards,
Irvin


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

You have 2 choices. Do all the paperwork etc yourself or use a pet carrier.

I've googled Pet Movers Singapore . You could email or call them to see how much the charge for their services.

Here's the AQIS website link Bringing Cats and Dogs and other pets to Australia - DAFF

HTH
Dolly


----------



## irvin (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Dolly,

Thanks so much for the help. i hear that this procedure will stress the dog greatly. is this true?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I can only comment on our experience with bringing our dog over from England and our dog was absolutely fine. We took her to the per carrier the day before she was due to fly out. She flew the next day, was picked up at the airport and taken to Spotswood Quarantine Station where she stayed for 30 days. 

We decided not to visit her there because we thought it would be too traumatic for her to see us and not be able to come with us.

We picked her up after the 30 days and she was absolutely fine.

On that AQIS link you'll find details of the quarantine stations, I know there are some photos of Spotswood (Melbourne) and maybe there will be some for the Sydney station.

Dolly


----------



## Memphis_nz (Jul 23, 2014)

*Help please!*

Hi Dolly just wanted to know how much did this whole process roughly cost if you remember? Including flight charges...Tx



Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can only comment on our experience with bringing our dog over from England and our dog was absolutely fine. We took her to the per carrier the day before she was due to fly out. She flew the next day, was picked up at the airport and taken to Spotswood Quarantine Station where she stayed for 30 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Memphis_nz said:


> Hi Dolly just wanted to know how much did this whole process roughly cost if you remember? Including flight charges...Tx


I have a golden retriever and I am going to bring him into australia after spending 6 months in Dubai and then 10 days in quarantine in Melbourne. Based on estimates its costing me around 20k AUD, we cant leave our baby that's for sure... money can be earned


----------



## Memphis_nz (Jul 23, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> I have a golden retriever and I am going to bring him into australia after spending 6 months in Dubai and then 10 days in quarantine in Melbourne. Based on estimates its costing me around 20k AUD, we cant leave our baby that's for sure... money can be earned


So just wanted to clarify bud, Is Dubai an approved country by Australia? As I know India isn't and if your dog's coming from India it has to first head to a 6 month quarantine period in an approved country as per Australia. 

The thing is my dogs final destination is New Zealand. And am looking at all the options I can to bring him down. I was told if I can get him to Singapore which is the closest in a way and get his tests done and then he basically heads to Australia for a short quarantine where once released New Zealand will consider his application then. 

I know its a round trip but obviously can't leave him and the only motivation is love for him and the fact that he will be safe with me after few months of ordeal.

These estimates you have, can you share what all it included and where you get the info from? Thanks


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Memphis_nz said:


> So just wanted to clarify bud, Is Dubai an approved country by Australia? As I know India isn't and if your dog's coming from India it has to first head to a 6 month quarantine period in an approved country as per Australia.
> 
> The thing is my dogs final destination is New Zealand. And am looking at all the options I can to bring him down. I was told if I can get him to Singapore which is the closest in a way and get his tests done and then he basically heads to Australia for a short quarantine where once released New Zealand will consider his application then.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes dubai is an approved country by Aussie authorities. Thats why I am sending him there for a period of 6 months, which I knkw will be an ordeal and torturous for him but we cant do much about it as its the requirement of the land of the law.

I had explored an option of sending him to Singapore as well but I was told by quite a few vets to not to use singapore facility as some of the dogs had got some infections there and had to spend some extra months before they were airlifted for Australia. 

I got in touch with a professional company in India who handles pet relocation, they are taking care of all the paperwork from here to dubai and then their counterparts in dubai will take responsibility of their part and exporting him to Melbourne and then one more local company will take over.. I am going to dubai in a next few days to check the facility before our baby leaves us ...


----------



## Memphis_nz (Jul 23, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes dubai is an approved country by Aussie authorities. Thats why I am sending him there for a period of 6 months, which I knkw will be an ordeal and torturous for him but we cant do much about it as its the requirement of the land of the law.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for sharing your info., would highly appreciate if you could please keep us informed as to how the Dubai facility and the whole travel ex for your bub is. Would help me decide on this approach too, if nothing else. Also would highly appreciate if you could please give more insight on the whole dubai quarantine time and cost else if you aware of?

Thanking in advance... and hope your bub has a safe flight and experience.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Memphis_nz said:


> Great! Thanks for sharing your info., would highly appreciate if you could please keep us informed as to how the Dubai facility and the whole travel ex for your bub is. Would help me decide on this approach too, if nothing else. Also would highly appreciate if you could please give more insight on the whole dubai quarantine time and cost else if you aware of?
> 
> Thanking in advance... and hope your bub has a safe flight and experience.


Hey Memphis

I am going to dubai this weekend to check the facility and to satisfy myself as he will be staying at an unknown place for such a long period for a very first time. Last time he stayed at a place for just one day and he stopped eating and didnt get out of his bed for a few days.

I am really worried about him and wondering how will he handle this change.. I hope he stays fine and healthy. 

his boarding, lodging and all charges are costing me over 20000AUD, however, this cost is for 6 months. It can be less in your case as you are from Singapore. .

I will let you know details once I will come back on a Sunday night. .

Cheers


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Memphis
> 
> I am going to dubai this weekend to check the facility and to satisfy myself as he will be staying at an unknown place for such a long period for a very first time. Last time he stayed at a place for just one day and he stopped eating and didnt get out of his bed for a few days.
> 
> ...


Hey Memphis

I came back from dubai and I am satisfied witht the arrangements they have. They are taking good care of the pets at their facility and all staff members are pet lovers.. we are relieved and hoping that our boy will be safe and sound at the facility. 

If you have query please let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## JCase (Sep 14, 2012)

Irvin could you share details of pet relocator that you are using and all costs (estimated)? I have a westie that I'm bring from Sg. Seeing that it's a small breed i'm expecting it to cost approx. 2-3K AUD all in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## harishi (Apr 20, 2015)

Chiku
Which company did you use. I need to transport a dog from India to Australia as well. Would be glad of any help
Harish






chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes dubai is an approved country by Aussie authorities. Thats why I am sending him there for a period of 6 months, which I knkw will be an ordeal and torturous for him but we cant do much about it as its the requirement of the land of the law.
> 
> ...


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

harishi said:


> Chiku
> Which company did you use. I need to transport a dog from India to Australia as well. Would be glad of any help
> Harish


Hi Harish,

Did you able to relocate your pet?


----------

